# DLAV8R's new Bermuda lawn journal



## DLav8r (Jun 15, 2020)

I've been slow to start a journal. We moved into the new home in March. With time off from work courtesy of COVID, Ive dived deep into lawn care obsession. It's been a great stress relief. I've always enjoyed yard work, but I'm trying to take it to the next level. The lawn was laid by the builder during the dormant season around December. We came from a home with fescue and I really had to learn all I can (still trying) about Bermuda. It does much better down here, but I will miss the color in the winter (easy tradeoff in my head).

Here is what we started with.


----------



## DLav8r (Jun 15, 2020)

We had a weird early spring in Alabama..lots of rain and cooler temps. Here is a pic May 1st of the green up. I also missed the opportunity to scalp the yard due to lack of knowledge about Bermuda.


----------



## DLav8r (Jun 15, 2020)

End of May..yard was stuggling still to green up. App of Milo and some starter fert. The lot was pretty compacted soil wise.


----------



## DLav8r (Jun 15, 2020)

Pics below were from mid June to early July. Hit it with Ironite as well as Lesco's carbonPro G. Another round of starter fert. The front was really taking off compared to the back. Limited vertical growth in the back, plus tons of seed heads.


----------



## DLav8r (Jun 15, 2020)

Last week of July, first week of August I started trenching out the flower beds. I'm going to save the rest of the beds for fall. Just too wicked humid and hot down here in Alabama. I was very happy with how the front bed turned out. I've since used my trimmer on a 90* and really made the side sharp. Ill be set for when I bring in more mulch to make it look good.

Grass had it's first hit of CarbonX. I'm a huge fan..expensive, but the yard seemed to react very well to it. I'll start mixing in this fert regularly next year. I'd like to bring my HOC down..right now its 2 1/4". The next stop down on my Honda leaves too much scalping. With PGR applied now I really don't want to do a HOC reset in the heat of the summer.


----------



## DLav8r (Jun 15, 2020)

Here we are as of today. In response to my soil test that was showing a lack of N,P,K so I applied some balance fert from Lesco. I had core aeration done and applied my 2nd app of the N-EXT biostim pack.

2 days later it was time for the next round of TNex PGR. I mix in Lesco's liquid iron 12-0-0 when spraying the PGR. I'm still battling seed heads in the back especially. I really wish I could figure out how to get rid of the seed heads. I keep hoping steady fertilizer plus the PGR will knock them out.

The back yard is much smoother and I'm able to maintain a 1.5" HOC on my riding lawn mower and push mower.

This pic is from 3 days ago. Very happy with the progress. The fert stripes were caused by my Scott's spreader which I knew better than to use. I borrowed a neighbors Lesco spreader and its amazing. That will be on the list of things to purchase this winter.


----------



## Lawn Burgundy (Apr 27, 2020)

Good looking yard, I think i know about where you built we were looking at some of the matrix builder lots but ended up going with JB. Good luck on the process and progress!


----------



## DLav8r (Jun 15, 2020)

STRES said:


> Good looking yard, I think i know about where you built we were looking at some of the matrix builder lots but ended up going with JB. Good luck on the process and progress!


Thank you! Good to see so many HSV folks on this forum. I enjoyed reading your journal so far.


----------



## DLav8r (Jun 15, 2020)

Yard responding well with all the rain this week and slightly cooler temps. I'm noticing it's getting thicker in areas. Still battling seed heads.


----------



## WarTide (Jul 8, 2020)

I'm kind of in the same area as you and Stres. We're on our 2nd year of our new build. Your yard is looking great for its first summer.

Can't recommend humic and soil loosener enough around here. My yard was rock hard clay last summer. Now I can get a screwdriver down about a foot in most places. Still have some hard spots. Dallis grass has been my nemesis this year.


----------



## DLav8r (Jun 15, 2020)

WarTide said:


> I'm kind of in the same area as you and Stres. We're on our 2nd year of our new build. Your yard is looking great for its first summer.
> 
> Can't recommend humic and soil loosener enough around here. My yard was rock hard clay last summer. Now I can get a screwdriver down about a foot in most places. Still have some hard spots. Dallis grass has been my nemesis this year.


Thanks!

I've definitely noticed a difference with the few Humic apps I've put down. I'm definitely going to keep that up next year.

I see there is a new product they are pedaling at YardMastery called "mag-I-cal plus". It's supposed to help with both low and high PH (two different types. I'm borderline high and may try some out to see if I can see a positive downward trend.

I really hope to have less seed heads next season. The front doesn't have any at all.. it's only occurring in my back yard. I'm hoping all the Products plus aerating helps the soil out.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Not that there's anything wrong with it. But there's a ton of Auburn fans on this forum. Great looking yard.


----------



## WarTide (Jul 8, 2020)

By the way, The Greenery has great sand, when they have it. I got 3 yds of sand mixed with 2 yds of their compost and spread it on Aug 13th. They charge $10 for mixing and $30 for delivery. Amazing the difference when mowing now. Not completely smooth, but much less bouncy.


----------



## DLav8r (Jun 15, 2020)

Everyone says trust the process..here we go! HOC reset for the front.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

10-14 days and it'll be greener than it was before. War Eagle!


----------



## WarTide (Jul 8, 2020)

Isn't "trust the process" a Sabanism?


----------



## DLav8r (Jun 15, 2020)

tcorbitt20 said:


> 10-14 days and it'll be greener than it was before. War Eagle!


I hope so! I wish I could fast forward the time. I'm under PGR for about another week. I hope that doesn't hamper the process.

WarEagle!


----------



## DLav8r (Jun 15, 2020)

WarTide said:


> Isn't "trust the process" a Sabanism?


Ha! Could very well be..


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

DLav8r said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> > 10-14 days and it'll be greener than it was before. War Eagle!
> ...


Keep the PGR going. It'll still green up. It just won't jump up from a rebound.


----------



## DLav8r (Jun 15, 2020)

tcorbitt20 said:


> DLav8r said:
> 
> 
> > tcorbitt20 said:
> ...


How late should we run PGR?

I'm so anxious over this reset. I barely see new growth starting, but the nights are getting into the high 60s up here. I just want to make sure it recovers before fall.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

DLav8r said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> > DLav8r said:
> ...


Good question that I don't know the answer to. Maybe somebody smart will chime in.


----------



## thompwa (Aug 26, 2019)

Nice journal! Welcome to Huntsville and war eagle! If you're a little nervous about PGR apps this time of year you could always go 1/2 rate apps and ease into dormancy that way with a little less risk. Im trying to figure my last shot of TNEX out as well...I'm going to do my first Perennial Rye overseed this year so I'm planning to hit mine with a dose of TNEX in a couple of weeks to stunt it until the rye takes off. The last few nights I could really feel the fall air.


----------



## DLav8r (Jun 15, 2020)

thompwa said:


> Nice journal! Welcome to Huntsville and war eagle! If you're a little nervous about PGR apps this time of year you could always go 1/2 rate apps and ease into dormancy that way with a little less risk. Im trying to figure my last shot of TNEX out as well...I'm going to do my first Perennial Rye overseed this year so I'm planning to hit mine with a dose of TNEX in a couple of weeks to stunt it until the rye takes off. The last few nights I could really feel the fall air.


The mornings have definitely been nice! I'm hoping its not too much for the yard in the midst of my reset on the front yard. Temps during the day are good in the upper 80s.

I may just make one more tnex app this weekend and call that good for the fall.


----------



## DLav8r (Jun 15, 2020)

Thankfully due to the nice upper 80s low 90s the past few days, despite the cool mornings, the grass is really starting to recover. I'm already noticing a deeper, darker green. I should have done this a month ago!

A couple more days and it should be about filled in.


----------



## DLav8r (Jun 15, 2020)

Well it's just about fully recovered from the scalp. I've been so excited by how deep green the yard looks now with the new growth. I stopped my PGR apps and it's starting to rebound. I cut it yesterday and 2 days before that! We are in the low 80s during the day and 60s at night so hopefully I can get away with twice a week cutting.

I sprayed a final app of Lesco 12-0-0 iron mixed with NEXT Humic 12. I think the yard is really responding well to the Humic apps.

The HOC is about 2" with my Honda rotary. Looking forward to trying a reel next season to bring the HOC down. 













[/url]


----------



## DLav8r (Jun 15, 2020)

Not much to report. Applied pre-m a few weeks back. No more PGR. I'm down to cutting once a week and it hardly needs it. Color is maintaining very nice and deep. Haven't watered in awhile either with rain.

Very happy with the end of the season.


----------

